

Tourist.js: really flexible tours by Easel - mrbogle
http://easelinc.github.io/tourist/

======
thoughtpalette
I like the concept and was going to star it until I read one of the
dependencies is Backbone. Otherwise, there are many other libraries that only
require one dependency.

<https://github.com/EragonJ/Trip.js> <https://github.com/usablica/intro.js>
<https://github.com/sorich87/bootstrap-tour>

Definitely dig the look and feel of this though.

~~~
mrbogle
Thanks for the feedback. We just use the eventing. It would be pretty easy to
include the BB Events mixin in there. Maybe that's 0.1

------
tomkit
We use Backbone as our frontend framework at my startup. A few months ago we
evaluated guided-tour libraries such as Joyride, Bootstrap Tour and others. We
liked Joyride at the time because it was declarative with some simple global
setup and teardown callbacks, but it quickly became apparent it wasn't
sophisticated enough for a rich web app where, in Backbone's paradigm, you're
waiting for sync events and other events before continuing through the guided
tour. We ended up having to fork and modify Joyride to support the behavior we
wanted. This lib looks like a promising generalized version of what we had to
fork Joyride to do!

~~~
mrbogle
Thanks! This was exactly our train of thought as well. We needed to be able to
open windows and menus, wait for the user to do something in the editor, etc.
The setup, teardown, and bind options per step in tourist made it really easy
to do everything we needed to do.

------
k1w1
I looked at this component when we wanted to make a "getting started" tour for
Aha! (<http://www.aha.io>). However, I didn't like the idea of a linear tour
where you must complete one step to get to the next. Instead I created
<https://github.com/aha-app/getting_started_balloons> (for Rails 3 and JQuery)
which allows multiple balloons to be shown at once.

The slightly novel aspect is the use of SVG to draw the arrow to the element
you want to highlight. This allows flexibility in positioning the balloon so
that it doesn't obscure some other interesting aspect of the screen.

------
snuxoll
Really neat, but the dependency on Backbone is going to get in the way of
adoption.

~~~
thoughtpalette
That's what I believe as well.

------
lshemesh
Easel.io is a really beautiful looking product. I just played around with the
demo tour and it worked pretty well though a little quirky. Are you using
Tourist.js to implement the demo tour?

------
BaconJuice
whats the browser compatibility like? not so much the looks but function wise.
I'd love to use this on my upcoming project, but I need IE7 compatibility.
Cheers great work.

~~~
mrbogle
We dont support IE7 in Easel, and have not checked this in IE7. Feel free to
do so and let me know if it works!

------
grimtrigger
Not working here, chrome 27.0.1453.93 on OSx

~~~
mrbogle
Hmm, what happens? I have the same setup, and it works just fine. Are there
errors in the console?

~~~
yesimahuman
Hey Ben - nice work! Here's what I see on chrome:
<http://i.imgur.com/IEaJJvx.png>

~~~
mrbogle
Thanks for the heads up Max!

